# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  judgement day for spilling a drink

## murdock

or was it? is that the big question.

i just dont get what all the fuss is about...JZ can take a shower after a life threating experience...yet if he gets a drink spilt on him (which apparently didnt even touch him because of the body gaurds reaction time)...he makes it a life changing experince for the person who spilt the drink.

was it an accident? if so do you think they are making a big fuss over nothing 

if it was deliberate...do you think the punishment fit the crime...R100 000 court case and severe punishemnt...the criminals get away with less for murder...even promoted to chief of police(mcbride) shame he only killed 2 people and injured a couple of us in magoos bombing...maybe if more were killed he would have been promoted to minister.

----------


## Perform Computers

Please post a link to this article.

----------


## murdock

i was listening to the dj on east coast radio last night on my way home...she made a comment then got the reaction she was or wasnt looking for but it backfired...then it turned racial as most things do when there is a disagreement. 

http://in.reuters.com/article/2011/0...58484620110727

this is the story

----------

Perform Computers (01-Aug-11)

----------


## Perform Computers

Truly pathetic. Honestly. Acting like a child prosecuting someone for this.

----------


## adrianh

They gotta da prosacuted because they spilt da whisky, if it was Black Label it would have been fine

----------


## Dave A

A small clue to the testimony that the court must have heard to arrive at that verdict:




> His attorney told the court earlier that Peense was drunk at the time and only a small quantity of whisky was spilled from his glass. He had *no intention of injuring* the president.


I see sentencing is set down for 7th September. The arguments for that should be interesting.

----------


## tec0

If I was this man I would go to the international courts of the UN. If a man’s life can be destroyed because he was drunk in a facility that serves alcohol legally for the intention of getting people intoxicated and the president’s bodyguard allowed him to get close enough in the first place then I don’t know anymore. 

It’s not right people must not fear for their lives every-time a government official is out and about.

----------


## adrianh

Hmmm, this lot isn't as straight forward as one might think. The guy was on the balcony above Zuma. When he poured the drink over the balcony the bodyguard reached over and stopped the drink from falling on Zuma's shower cap. The guy says it happened because he was drunk and because somebody bumped into him. Tough one, what would be the outcome if the guy did it on purpose, how do we know he didn't. 

I think the question is whether this is something that JZ should get his panties in a knot about? But then, the problem is if they don't prosecute him then the balconies will be lined with people tossing drinks on JZ's head. I'll be right there with a cheap Bergie papsak!

----------


## tec0

Still, if a drunk man spills a drink because A> he is Drunk B> the place sold him the alcohol legally to get drunk and C> our president is beneath him. Then we call this scenario “bad luck” And a simple apology would have been good enough if any other person was standing there so the human factor comes in to play here. 

If this man gets prison time or anything like that, then the people of this country has the right to ask any member of government to stay away from social gatherings because how many more lives will be destroyed in this manner?

Then it is only right to remove the possibility of interaction.

----------


## adrianh

And if he dumped the glass of whiskey on the presidents head on purpose, what then?

----------


## wynn

> I'll be right there with a cheap Bergie papsak!


Frozen solid of course??? ;D

----------


## tec0

> And if he dumped the glass of whiskey on the presidents head on purpose, what then?


Well let’s assume the man did so full knowing that the president was standing beneath him. First thing to consider is that the man was indeed intoxicated and will not act rationally. Second thing to consider he was at an establishment where people can buy alcohol legally and is allowed to be intoxicated within this establishment. 

So was the man fully conscious of his actions? Was it planned? Could the Presidential guards prevent his actions? 

The serious answer is if a drunk can get an opportunity to demonstrate his disproval by spilling a drink on the president. Then what other opportunities exist for a sober more serious attacker? 

The facts are this: The opportunity should never have existed. 

The man could have been removed by security so that he would not have had access to the balcony to start with. As it is a clear security risk. 

So again the problem must be removed. If an important government official is in the aria then rather remove the people and or find another more secure location. 

Accident or no accident, the security personnel could have prevented this scenario by being effective. 

They knew or is suppose to know the building and is suppose to know if someone can get “close” within reason to the protected person.

----------


## adrianh

And if the guy dropped a brick instead of a drink?

----------


## murdock

what amazes me is that thesecurity was fast enough to cover the president before the liquid actually came into contact...i would love to have been a fly on the wall or seen footage filmed of this incident...all i know is intentional or not this fella is paying dearly for his action...i just hope for my sake i never come close to any goverment official...on the weekend whiled driving home from work...i was almost hit by 2 black vehicles travelling at extremley high speed with blue lights flashing on the dash boards...they just missed my vehicle...the joke is they cut the corner and where on the wrong side of the road...i just thought after the incident just image if they had hit my vehicle...the kak that i would been blamed for and the hassles i would go through...they would probably make up some cock and bull story that i had tried to attack them or something riduculous

----------


## adrianh

Here is a thought, I wonder what would have happened if the guy was a black ANC supporter....I am sure it would have a tragic forgiveable accident!

----------


## tec0

My internet Vodacrap was just not working last night but I thought my post did make it. Well it didnt So; 



> And if the guy dropped a brick instead of a drink?


Well if an individual took a brick to a party how would this individual justify it? So his pet brick cuddles just hat to come with to this party. The word premeditation comes into play now.  And the dynamics changed from possible accident to harmful intend. 

So this individual take cuddles the brick to the balcony and oops drop it onto someones head. That person if not dead would be hospitalized. The man that dropped cuddles the brick would then be arrested and probably be charged with attempted murder if not murder. 

Still if that victim had guards professional guards then those guards could have spotted that the balcony is a possible problem and the individual with cuddles the brick could be stopped long before he had the opportunity to do anything. 

So all the kings men could not put cuddles together again, the same can be said for his owners life  

Big difference between a drunk and drink and an individual with harmful intend.  :Whistling:

----------


## tec0

> what amazes me is that thesecurity was fast enough to cover the president before the liquid actually came into contact...i would love to have been a fly on the wall or seen footage filmed of this incident...all i know is intentional or not this fella is paying dearly for his action...i just hope for my sake i never come close to any goverment official...on the weekend whiled driving home from work...i was almost hit by 2 black vehicles travelling at extremley high speed with blue lights flashing on the dash boards...they just missed my vehicle...the joke is they cut the corner and where on the wrong side of the road...i just thought after the incident just image if they had hit my vehicle...the kak that i would been blamed for and the hassles i would go through...they would probably make up some cock and bull story that i had tried to attack them or something riduculous


That is exactly why the people must call for government officials to be banned from our clubs, malls, casinos, shops and roads. They are a potential fret. I have seen a government official walking through the mall and every person was pushed disrespectfully out of the way. 

The same can be said with their driving. Speed limits and the like does not apply to them. So clearly it is only right for the people to be protected against possible interaction.

----------


## murdock

we live in africa....need i say more :Whistling:

----------


## Dave A

Loving this - shades of George Bush Jnr  :Big Grin: 

Which naturally had me wondering - 

What if he had dropped a shoe?

----------


## tec0

> Loving this - shades of George Bush Jnr 
> 
> Which naturally had me wondering - 
> 
> What if he had dropped a shoe?


A shoe, this can actually be interesting. Right we all know that alcohol does two things if you are intoxicated, the first is “good bye rational thought” second is good bye memory” Will a drunken individual take of her/his shoe and dropped it on someone else? 

Yes it is conceivable that a drunken individual will do something like that. Was it premeditated? That is going to be hell to proof. Considering the fact the individual was drunk and perhaps angered at something at some stage. Did he/she thought it trough, it is impossible to rationalise once heavily intoxicated. 

Again the dynamic changed to irrational behaviour due to intoxication. It doesn’t justify the action of dropping the shoe but it allows for an argument. 

That said the second part of the story stays the same. The Guard could have cornered off that part of the balcony thus removing the opportunity.

Come to think of it, almost any scenario will come down to four things:

Was the person rational?
What was the intend if any? 
Why did the opportunity exist ?
Could the situation be neutralised ?

----------


## adrianh

Hey Dave - Just as long as its not a right shoe - we know which movement would be blamed for the insult!

----------


## mbsmit

Well, in my opinion, it is a simple matter of respect.

----------


## Blurock

Zuma and his cronies have sued so many people in the past, including the satirist Zapiro. I have lost track of just how many cases are still pending for so called defamation, insults etc. Is this another case of distortion? :Devil2:

----------

